# The best Sviatoslav Richter box?



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

I want to buy a box of Richter but I don't know which buy:

http://www.amazon.it/Complete-Album...1415968550&sr=8-1&keywords=richter+sviatoslav

http://www.amazon.it/Sviatoslav-Ric...1415968550&sr=8-3&keywords=richter+sviatoslav

http://www.amazon.it/Solo-Recording...1415968550&sr=8-2&keywords=richter+sviatoslav

Which is the best?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

All good. Of the threes collections listed, I would choose the 2nd, but that has nothing to do with 'best', more a roll of the dice. My favorite collection is "Richter In Prague". Good luck with that one.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

The following webpage may be of interest:

http://trovar.com/str/RichterD.html#reg

It contains what looks like a complete Richter discography. You can get a sense of which box has which recordings, and get enough track info to locate audio samples from youtube etc.

Within any of these boxes, you'll be getting a lot of duplicated repertoire; that won't bother Richter completists, but other potential buyers should be aware of the fact.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> The following webpage may be of interest:
> 
> http://trovar.com/str/RichterD.html#reg
> 
> ...


What a wonderful Richter reference page. A 'like' simply _will not _do.
_
Merci beaucoup. _


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd start with "Sviatoslav Richter: Complete Decca, Philips & DG Recordings" that includes Option three! It includes the essential SR, You will when the bug has bitten You have to get the Sony/RCA box as well, and then You will have to get the Melodiya box, the "Live in Prague" box and start looking for the 8 or so SR's discs that was released by IMG/BBC Legends!

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

With Ukko, I agree that "Richter In Prague" is the best choice, seeing as it covers different time periods, and is a true portrait of the artist.

I don't see the "striped" edition which I got some years back at a reasonable price. It looks like they changed the cover and went way, way up on the price. Perhaps that was what Ukko was referring to with his "good luck."


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> With Ukko, I agree that "Richter In Prague" is the best choice, seeing as it covers different time periods, and is a true portrait of the artist.
> 
> I don't see the "striped" edition which I got some years back at a reasonable price. It looks like they changed the cover and went way, way up on the price. Perhaps that was what Ukko was referring to with his "good luck."


Yeah. Did Praga once issue a collection of "Prague Spring" recordings - containing performances by the Prague Philharmonic as well as concertante & solo performances by several soloists, including Richter? This may just be a dream; not all my dreams are unpleasant.


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Ukko said:


> All good. Of the threes collections listed, I would choose the 2nd, but that has nothing to do with 'best', more a roll of the dice. My favorite collection is "Richter In Prague". Good luck with that one.





millionrainbows said:


> With Ukko, I agree that "Richter In Prague" is the best choice, seeing as it covers different time periods, and is a true portrait of the artist.
> 
> I don't see the "striped" edition which I got some years back at a reasonable price. It looks like they changed the cover and went way, way up on the price. Perhaps that was what Ukko was referring to with his "good luck."


Richter in Prague, is out of production....

http://www.amazon.com/Richter-Pragu...=1415990011&sr=1-1&keywords=richter+in+prague

350$ O.O


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DoFlamingo said:


> I want to buy a box of Richter but I don't know which buy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.it/Complete-Album...1415968550&sr=8-1&keywords=richter+sviatoslav
> 
> ...


I can't see details about what's in these boxes so can't comment. But I'd say two things. First the "best of Richter" must include quite a bit of chamber music. And second, you need to have some early, middle and late stuff - he was not the same pianist in the 1980s and 1990s, you may prefer how he was in that last phase, but you need a selection of recordings to get to know your taste about this.

I know you probably wanted a simple answer but music's not like that.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Whatever set of Richter you decide on, make sure you have a copy of this: Sviatoslav Richter plays Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No.5.

You'll find it in Vol 19 of the DOREMI "Legendary Treasures" Richter Archives:








In fact, if you round up those DOREMI pressings, you'll have a great Richter collection.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Unfortunately neither choice 1 or 2 appear to be released or available in the US.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Which ones are available on ITunes?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Sviatoslav Richter collection is the Carnegie Hall Concerts collection.

I could kill myself for not getting tickets to those concerts when I was living in NYC!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Found this set: http://www.amazon.com/Pianist-Century-Sviatoslav-Richter/dp/B001V7R09A/ref=tmm_acd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid= at the public library so going to listen to it


----------

